# cobia anyone



## browncow08 (Jun 16, 2004)

do any of you guys have any good recipies for cobia. thanks


----------



## boatrage (Nov 20, 2004)

Cobia is the best damn fish for eating there is. Consider yourself fortunate to have some.

You can't hardly screw these puppies up cause their flesh is firm enough for many different cooking styles that most fish don't have. 

The best I ever had was cutting it into fingers. Get som Zatarain's Onion Ring Batter Mix and follow the recipe. You'll be sort of deep frying them. Beforehand make up an assortment of dipping sauces (depending on what you like and how man folks are feasting) such as Honey Mustard, Soy Sauce, BBQ etc, etc. If you need recipes for sauces let me know. 

Oh it is also cool to do some onion rings along with the fish.

The Cobia fingers are nice and firm and not fishy. You'll be a big hit with that one.

You can also make filets and marinate them in garlic and olive oil plus some salt and pepper then grill those bad boys.


----------



## firstmatefluff (Aug 13, 2004)

*D#mn*

reading while I'm hungry.....I gotta get a cobia next time I get to the coast........


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Them fingers sounds good but I still love mine the old fashion way, Cuttem into steaks and drop them into some dressing and let'em soak for a while then toss them on the grill while dabben-em with your dressing. If ya put dat on your head your tounge will slap ya to death tryen to get to it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Shooter said:


> Them fingers sounds good but I still love mine the old fashion way, Cuttem into steaks and drop them into some dressing and let'em soak for a while then toss them on the grill while dabben-em with your dressing. If ya put dat on your head your tounge will slap ya to death tryen to get to it.


That sounds good but what I do is put the dressing and fish in a foil "boat" and wrap it up. Put it on the grill and when the foil pops open it is done. [email protected] tasty!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

clay

how do u clean your brown things


neil


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> clay
> 
> how do u clean your brown things
> 
> ...



toilet paper...when I'm done,I usually flush....that's if'n my wife and me ain't fightin


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

where ya been brother? aint heard from ya in a while. good to hear your doin ok man

take care

neil


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> toilet paper...when I'm done,I usually flush....that's if'n my wife and me ain't fightin


Al, your one sick puppy....  

Neil, like th new handle. I clean them like all my fish the way the fish cleaners clean dolphin etc.

Make a thin cut through th skin, pull the skin back to tail and fillet off fillet. Flip and repeat process. Friend says he can fillet and then fillet skin off faster but as far as I'm concerned this is best method I have come up with.


----------

